# The Gray Screen of Death! (Flashing question mark file)



## genesis2003 (Feb 8, 2003)

I have a MacBook 13" Processor: Intel Core Duo (2 GHz); RAM installed: 512 MB DDR II SDRAM. Currently my Seagate ST96812AS 60Gb hard drive went south (common problems with this model MacBook. See:http://www.appleinsider.com/article...e_macbooks_contain_flawed_seagate_drives.html). Since it appears that Apple has no current recall for the hard drive I'm stuck with needing to buy a new one. I looking for something faster with the same or a little more memory that's easy to swap out, plus I'm also planning to upgrade my OS to Leopard… any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

This link from Apple's Discussions provides some insight on rpm speeds when replacing internal HDDs on MacBooks. I found it interesting.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you tried contacting Apple? It's definitely work a try. 

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/MacBook-Core-Duo/Hard-Drive-Replacement/86/5/


----------

